# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آینده سه رشته | از حقیقت تا سیاه نمایی

## Amin-jh

«13 هفته قبل از سقوط وال استریت در سال 1929،جوزف کندی (تاجر و سرمایه گذار مشهور آمریکایی) نشسته در ایستگاه قطار نیویورک مشغول خواندن روزنامه اش بود.
در همین حال پسرک واکسی که کفش هایش را برق می انداخت سر صحبت را باز کرد. جوزف از میان حرف هایش متوجه شد پسرک همه پس اندازش را در بازار وال استریت سرمایه گذاری کرده است.
جوزف از این مکالمه نتیجه گرفت بازار به شدت صعودی دهه 1920 به پایان رسیده و به زودی نزولی خواهد شد!
او استدلال کرد اگر حتی پسرک واکسی هم وارد بازار شده پس دیگر خریدار آنچنانی نمانده و در صورت نبود سیل خریداران افزایش قیمت متوقف خواهد شد تا زمانی که عده ای از دارندگان سهام تصمیم به فروش سهمشان و خروج از بازار بگیرند و این آغاز روند نزولی و سقوط ارزش سهام است. بدین ترتیب جوزف کندی از سقوط ارزش وال استریت سال 1929 در امان ماند...»


از این دست موارد توی بازار اقتصاد زیاد پیش اومده از حباب داتکام دهه 1990 و تب طلا تا حباب بیتکوین که همین سال پیش منفجر شد. و اگر نخوایم راه دور بریم همین جهش قیمت دلار سال 96 که خیلی ها خونشون رو فروختن دلار 20ت خریدن که بالاتر بفروشن...
دو مورد وجه اشتراک توی همه این موارد وجود داره :
1-تعداد زیادی از افراد تصور میکردند "ارزشش رو داره !" یعنی هر چقدر هم به قیمت بالایی بخرند میتونن به قیمت بالاتری بفروشن.
2-تقریبا هیچکس (به جز تیزهوشایی مثل جوزف کندی) حتی تصور نمیکردند سهام یا دارایی که ارزشش طی مدت طولانی مرتبا افزایش داشته سقوط بکنه !

به نظر شما شباهتی بین مواردی که ذکر شد و سرنوشت این سه رشته پرطرفدار وجود داره؟
آیا رشته های تجربی به سرنوشت رشته های مهندسی دچار میشوند یا نه؟


1-ظرفیت رشته های تجربی ثابته پس به سرنوشت مهندسی دچار نمیشه !
اولا ظرفیت ثابت نیست از رشته های پردیس و تعهدی و ظرفیت مازاد ک بگذریم سیل پزشکان تحصیلکرده در خارج معلوم نیست کی وارد کشور میشه ؟
زمزمه های افزایش ظرفیت پزشکی هم که وجود داره میدونم فعلا متوقف شده ولی خب امکانش هست دوباره علم بشه توی مجلس
ایا میتونه منطقی باشه تحصیل توی رشته ای اونم بمدت 7 سال فقط به امید اینکه ظرفیتش زیاد نشه؟
فرض بر اینکه ظرفیت ها ثابت باشه ایا باند مافیای درمان (که هر کس تو این کشور کارش به دکتر و بیمارستان بیفته به وجودش ایمان میاره) پذیرای عضو جدید هست؟


2-ما علاقه داریم عشق پزشکی هستیم کار نداریم به اینکه اصولا وقتی 650هزار نفر 51% عاشق چنتا رشته باشن یه جای کار اصلا میلنگه چو اگر قرار بود مثل ممالک جهان اولی عامل بازارکار و درآمد در تصمیم گیری حذف بشه یا حداقل کم رنگ تر بشه توزیع داوطلبان بین رشته های مختلف خیلی متوازن تر میبود. پس بیاین خودمونو گول نزنیم...

*اینجا میخایم در این مورد بحث کنیم لطفا گارد نگیرید من نه عاشق پزشکیم نه متنفرم نه حسودم قصد کنکور دادن هم ندارم رشته ای میخوام اوردم. فقط دارم سوال میپرسم اگه کسی جواب داره یا اصلا سوالم اشتباهه خوشحال میشم بشنوم.
*
سوال اخرم اینکه
اگر اینهمه وقت و پول و انرژی جای دیگه ای صرف بشه نتیجه بهتری میده یا بدتر؟
آیا اگه رشته ای که علاقه داریم بخونیم یا اگر کسی به حرفه و صنفی علاقه داره اونو ادامه بده لزوما محکوم به شکسته ؟
آیا اینکه عده کثیری دوست دارن این رشته هارو ادامه بدن پشتش دلیل و استدلالی وجود داره یا تحت تاثیر تبلیغات گسترده توسط مدرسه و منزل و موسسات هست ؟

----------


## _Nyusha_

نه محکوم به شکست نیست
دختر عموم و پدرم برق خوندن پدرم و دخترعموم حقوقشون خیلی خوبه
مادرم عشق کامپیوتر بود و هست الان موفقه
نامزدم عاشق روانشناسی الان کلینیک داره
پسر عمم مهندس عمران درآمدش تو کل خانواده خودش بیشتره
و حتی دختر عموی پدرم مهندسی کشاورزی خوند الان چندین هکتار زمین داره که کشاورزی میکنه و گلخونه زده نزدیک عید توی یک ماه 300 ملیون سود فروش گلشه 
شاید کسی اینارو که گفتم باورش نشه
ولی انقد بچه های همکارای مادرم درس خوندن واس پزشکی مادرم و پدرم بهم اصرار کردن
از بس که یه جا به یه دانشجوی پزشکی احترام گذاشتن
از بس پولدار بودن اونا پیچیده و طرز زندگیشون روی ما تاثیر گذاشته

----------


## _Nyusha_

البته میخوان بازم بخونم واس پزشکی بخاطر دل خانوادم
خودم زیاد دلم نیس

----------


## reka

بسیار منطقی نوشتید ... ممنون
من دو سال از ایام جوانیم رو صرف کنکور تجربی کردم و واقعا هم خوندم ولی متاسفانه نشد
دیگه به طور قطعی قصد ندارم دوباره بخونم و کنکور بدم و از وقتی که این تصمیم رو گرفتم آرامش بیشتری دارم و میخوام برم دنبال یادگیری مهارت و نه مدرک
فقط یک چیزی که یادمه اون زمانها هم میگفتن کشور نیاز به مهندس داره و همینطوری دانشجو میگرفتن

متاسفانه وضعیت آموزشی در دانشگاهها بسیار پایین اومده و مهارتی یاد نمیدن چون اساتیدشون مهارت ندارن و سابقه کاری مرتبط با رشته نداشتن

----------


## Baloot

> «13 هفته قبل از سقوط وال استریت در سال 1929،جوزف کندی (تاجر و سرمایه گذار مشهور آمریکایی) نشسته در ایستگاه قطار نیویورک مشغول خواندن روزنامه اش بود.
> در همین حال پسرک واکسی که کفش هایش را برق می انداخت سر صحبت را باز کرد. جوزف از میان حرف هایش متوجه شد پسرک همه پس اندازش را در بازار وال استریت سرمایه گذاری کرده است.
> جوزف از این مکالمه نتیجه گرفت بازار به شدت صعودی دهه 1920 به پایان رسیده و به زودی نزولی خواهد شد!
> او استدلال کرد اگر حتی پسرک واکسی هم وارد بازار شده پس دیگر خریدار آنچنانی نمانده و در صورت نبود سیل خریداران افزایش قیمت متوقف خواهد شد تا زمانی که عده ای از دارندگان سهام تصمیم به فروش سهمشان و خروج از بازار بگیرند و این آغاز روند نزولی و سقوط ارزش سهام است. بدین ترتیب جوزف کندی از سقوط ارزش وال استریت سال 1929 در امان ماند...»
> 
> 
> از این دست موارد توی بازار اقتصاد زیاد پیش اومده از حباب داتکام دهه 1990 و تب طلا تا حباب بیتکوین که همین سال پیش منفجر شد. و اگر نخوایم راه دور بریم همین جهش قیمت دلار سال 96 که خیلی ها خونشون رو فروختن دلار 20ت خریدن که بالاتر بفروشن...
> دو مورد وجه اشتراک توی همه این موارد وجود داره :
> 1-تعداد زیادی از افراد تصور میکردند "ارزشش رو داره !" یعنی هر چقدر هم به قیمت بالایی بخرند میتونن به قیمت بالاتری بفروشن.
> ...


اینهایی که گفتی همه توی بازار ازاد بوده ولی بذیرش این 3 رشته و حتی همه ی بیرابزشکی ها برمبنای بازار ازاد نیست بلکه انحصاری و محدوده در نتیجه تقاضا همیشه براش وجود داره ضمنا جمعیت ایران به سم بیری میره و با توجه به افسردگی ها و مشکلات جسمی در نسل های جدید بازار بزشکی نه تنها بد نخواهد شد بلکه سکه میشه 
بس نظریه اقتصادیت اشتباست چون انحصار و محدودیت همیشه عرضه ی کالا رو در نظر نگرفتی

----------


## reka

جمعیت ایران رو به پیری میره درست اما میشه بگید با این وضعیت نوسان ارز ، مردم چندسال دیگه میخوان از کجا پول در بیارن هزینه بیماری شونو بدن؟! همین الانش بیمه ها بوی ورشکستگی رو شنیدن!!!! ....... در کل از هر چیزی که ملت به اون هجوم بیارن باید فرار کرد به عنوان مثال پدیده شاندیز، خرید خودرو، خرید دلار وقتی شد 20 ت، اینا هم زنگ هشداره
من قصد ندارم در تصمیم آینده شما دخالتی کرده باشم فقط نظرم رو گفتم


> اینهایی که گفتی همه توی بازار ازاد بوده ولی بذیرش این 3 رشته و حتی همه ی بیرابزشکی ها برمبنای بازار ازاد نیست بلکه انحصاری و محدوده در نتیجه تقاضا همیشه براش وجود داره ضمنا جمعیت ایران به سم بیری میره و با توجه به افسردگی ها و مشکلات جسمی در نسل های جدید بازار بزشکی نه تنها بد نخواهد شد بلکه سکه میشه 
> بس نظریه اقتصادیت اشتباست چون انحصار و محدودیت همیشه عرضه ی کالا رو در نظر نگرفتی

----------


## Amin-jh

> اینهایی که گفتی همه توی بازار ازاد بوده ولی بذیرش این 3 رشته و حتی همه ی بیرابزشکی ها برمبنای بازار ازاد نیست بلکه انحصاری و محدوده در نتیجه تقاضا همیشه براش وجود داره ضمنا جمعیت ایران به سم بیری میره و با توجه به افسردگی ها و مشکلات جسمی در نسل های جدید بازار بزشکی نه تنها بد نخواهد شد بلکه سکه میشه 
> بس نظریه اقتصادیت اشتباست چون انحصار و محدودیت همیشه عرضه ی کالا رو در نظر نگرفتی


اولا در مثل مناقشه نیست.
دوما هر انحصاری ممکنه روزی شکسته بشه 
من تویک شهر کوچک استان گلستان زندگی میکنم دانشگاه ازاد شهر ما از سال 97 رشته پرستاری شروع به جذب دانشجو کرده 
امسال هم قصد دارند چند رشته دیگه اضافه کنند.
من جهت دار حرف نمیزنم فقط دنبال جواب سوالهام هستم.
ممنون

----------


## alihesabi

*سلام

دوستان اگر علاقمند به پزشکی هستید، برید دنبالش، اما سئوالی که برام وجود داره، این هست که یه دانش آموز دبیرستانی یا حتی فارغ التحصیل رشته های غیر پزشکی از دانشگاه چه تصوری از رشته پزشکی داره؟ خود دانشجویان پزشکی 5 ترم اولشون هیچی از پزشکی نمی دونند، وقتی فیزیوپات می شند تازه می فهمند پزشکی چیه و وقتی استاژر می شند می فهمند که کلا پزشکی با اون چیزی که فکر می کردند متفاوته و وقتی اینترن می شند، می فهمند که کلا پزشکی با اون چیزی که تو کتابا و تئوری ها می خونند، دو تا مقوله جداست.

تنها دلیلی که الان چند صد هزار نفر صف کشیدند پشت کنکور تجربی نتیجه یک تصور اشتباه جامعه از پزشکی و درآمد و فرصت های شغلی اون هست. بلاشک درصد بسیار زیادی از پذیرفته شدگان این رشته با رتبه های عالی، هیچ تصور و شناختی از پزشکی ندارند و کورکورانه و بدون توجه وارد این رشته به امید ساخت آینده ای درخشان می شند.

صرفا جهت اطلاع عرض می کنم که هم اکنون حدود 40 تا 50 هزار پزشک عمومی فعال در حوزه پزشکی در کشور داریم (و تقریبا 20 تا 30 پزشک عمومی که یا از کشور رفته اند یا به شغل های دیگری رفته اند) و با همین تعداد پزشک میانگین درآمد پزشک عمومی در ماه حدود 7 تا 8 میلیون تومان هست (دقت کنید عرض کردم میانگین، پزشک عمومی داریم که ماهی 2 میلیون هم درآمد نداره و پزشک عمومی قدیمی و جا افتاده ای داریم که شاید ماهی بالای 15 میلیون درآمد داشته باشد). توجه کنید که حدود 5 سال قبل میانگین درآمد پزشکان عمومی حدود 13 تا 15 میلیون بوده است (و توجه کنید طی 5 سال گذشته با وجود افزایش تورم، میزان میانگین درآمد این چنین کاهش یافته است). هم اکنون حدود 55 هزار دانشجوی پزشکی فقط در داخل کشور داریم، یعنی در 7 سال آینده، میزان پزشکان عمومی کشور حدود 100 هزار نفر خواهد بود. که اگر فرض کنیم حدود 20 هزار نفر دیگر از چرخه درمان خارج شوند و فارغ التحصیلان خارج از کشور نیز وارد کشور نشوند، حدود 80 هزار پزشک فعال عمومی خواهیم داشت و این برای جمعیت ایران و کاهش رشد جمعیتی و همچنین دستمزد پایین پزشکان در مقایسه با سایر کشورها، ترسیم کننده آینده ای تاریک برای پزشکی است.

هفت سال بعد، وضعیت به شکلی خواهد شد که پزشکان عمومی، با حقوق کارمندی در محروم ترین و دورافتاده ترین نقاط کشور باهمدیگر به رقابت خواهند پرداخت.

وضعیت تخصص به مراتب بدتر است، هم اکنون حدود 35 تا 40 هزار متخصص در کشور داریم با میانگین درآمدی 25 میلیون تومان (5 سال قبل میانگین درآمد متخصصین حدود 50 میلیون بوده است). هم اکنون حدود 14 هزار رزیدنت رشته های تخصصی در کشور داریم، یعنی 4 سال بعد، میزان متخصصین به حدود 50 هزار نفر و 8 سال بعد 60 هزار نفر و 12 سال بعد 70 هزار نفر خواهد بود. پیش بینی می شود با این روند افزایشی، میزان درآمد متخصصین 8 سال بعد به حدود 15 میلیون برسد.

اگر مطالب بالا را با دقت بخوانید متوجه می شوید که چرا عرض کردم آینده روشنی از نظر میزان درآمدی در انتظار پزشکان نیست. وضعیت دندانپزشکان و داروسازان نیز کمابیش شبیه پزشکان هست. در واقع کشور ما کم کم وارد جایگاهی می شود که کشورهایی مثل ترکیه و انگلستان و غیره پیش از ما شده اند. آیا تاکنون از خود پرسیده اید، چرا افرادی که در کنکور کشور خودمان رتبه های نجومی کسب می کنند به راحتی در کشورهای به مراتب پیشرفته تر از ایران وارد رشته های پزشکی می شوند؟ پاسخ ساده است، در این کشورها خانواده ها و جامعه شناخت درست و کاملی از وضعیت این رشته ها دارند و عملا رغبتی برای ورود به این رشته ها تا حد امکان ندارند.

همه موارد بالا به کنار، میزان مسئولیت و طولانی مدت بودن تحصیل در رشته های پزشکی و طرح های اجباری هر مقطع، باعث می شود که عملا تازه در سن 35 تا 40 سالگی به بخش کسب درآمد برسید و در این مدت هیچ تکیه گاهی به جز خانواده خود ندارید. بهترین دوران عمر خود در جوانی را در بیمارستان ها و درمانگاه ها و مناطق محرومی که شاید اگر پزشک نبودید هیچ کاه قدم به آنجا نمی گذاشتید، سپری کرده اید و بعد از این همه مدت صرفا مدرکی در دست دارید که با سختی فراوان و مشقت به دست آورده اید و عملا در کشورهای دیگر اعتبار بسیار ناچیزی دارد.

این متن نه برای تشویق و نه برای تنبیه کسی برای ورود یا عدم ورود به رشته پزشکی نگارش شده، صرفا بخش بسیار کوچکی از سختی های تحصیل و آینده پزشکی در ایران هست که برای تصحیح تصور عزیزان در مورد این رشته نوشته است. به هیچ وجه خود را با پزشکانی که در سال های گذشته متخصص بوده اند یا حتی پزشک عمومی بوده اند مقایسه نکنید، هیچ خبری از چنین آرامش و درآمد و جایگاه اجتماعی در پیش رو فارغ التحصیلان جوان نیست.*

----------


## Amin-jh

UP

----------


## Lara27

> *سلام
> 
> دوستان اگر علاقمند به پزشکی هستید، برید دنبالش، اما سئوالی که برام وجود داره، این هست که یه دانش آموز دبیرستانی یا حتی فارغ التحصیل رشته های غیر پزشکی از دانشگاه چه تصوری از رشته پزشکی داره؟ خود دانشجویان پزشکی 5 ترم اولشون هیچی از پزشکی نمی دونند، وقتی فیزیوپات می شند تازه می فهمند پزشکی چیه و وقتی استاژر می شند می فهمند که کلا پزشکی با اون چیزی که فکر می کردند متفاوته و وقتی اینترن می شند، می فهمند که کلا پزشکی با اون چیزی که تو کتابا و تئوری ها می خونند، دو تا مقوله جداست.
> 
> تنها دلیلی که الان چند صد هزار نفر صف کشیدند پشت کنکور تجربی نتیجه یک تصور اشتباه جامعه از پزشکی و درآمد و فرصت های شغلی اون هست. بلاشک درصد بسیار زیادی از پذیرفته شدگان این رشته با رتبه های عالی، هیچ تصور و شناختی از پزشکی ندارند و کورکورانه و بدون توجه وارد این رشته به امید ساخت آینده ای درخشان می شند.
> 
> صرفا جهت اطلاع عرض می کنم که هم اکنون حدود 40 تا 50 هزار پزشک عمومی فعال در حوزه پزشکی در کشور داریم (و تقریبا 20 تا 30 پزشک عمومی که یا از کشور رفته اند یا به شغل های دیگری رفته اند) و با همین تعداد پزشک میانگین درآمد پزشک عمومی در ماه حدود 7 تا 8 میلیون تومان هست (دقت کنید عرض کردم میانگین، پزشک عمومی داریم که ماهی 2 میلیون هم درآمد نداره و پزشک عمومی قدیمی و جا افتاده ای داریم که شاید ماهی بالای 15 میلیون درآمد داشته باشد). توجه کنید که حدود 5 سال قبل میانگین درآمد پزشکان عمومی حدود 13 تا 15 میلیون بوده است (و توجه کنید طی 5 سال گذشته با وجود افزایش تورم، میزان میانگین درآمد این چنین کاهش یافته است). هم اکنون حدود 55 هزار دانشجوی پزشکی فقط در داخل کشور داریم، یعنی در 7 سال آینده، میزان پزشکان عمومی کشور حدود 100 هزار نفر خواهد بود. که اگر فرض کنیم حدود 20 هزار نفر دیگر از چرخه درمان خارج شوند و فارغ التحصیلان خارج از کشور نیز وارد کشور نشوند، حدود 80 هزار پزشک فعال عمومی خواهیم داشت و این برای جمعیت ایران و کاهش رشد جمعیتی و همچنین دستمزد پایین پزشکان در مقایسه با سایر کشورها، ترسیم کننده آینده ای تاریک برای پزشکی است.
> 
> هفت سال بعد، وضعیت به شکلی خواهد شد که پزشکان عمومی، با حقوق کارمندی در محروم ترین و دورافتاده ترین نقاط کشور باهمدیگر به رقابت خواهند پرداخت.
> ...


فیزیوتراپی چی؟

----------


## _Nyusha_

اگه همه دکتر بشن بقیه شغلا چی؟

----------


## parsa01

> *سلام
> 
> دوستان اگر علاقمند به پزشکی هستید، برید دنبالش، اما سئوالی که برام وجود داره، این هست که یه دانش آموز دبیرستانی یا حتی فارغ التحصیل رشته های غیر پزشکی از دانشگاه چه تصوری از رشته پزشکی داره؟ خود دانشجویان پزشکی 5 ترم اولشون هیچی از پزشکی نمی دونند، وقتی فیزیوپات می شند تازه می فهمند پزشکی چیه و وقتی استاژر می شند می فهمند که کلا پزشکی با اون چیزی که فکر می کردند متفاوته و وقتی اینترن می شند، می فهمند که کلا پزشکی با اون چیزی که تو کتابا و تئوری ها می خونند، دو تا مقوله جداست.
> 
> تنها دلیلی که الان چند صد هزار نفر صف کشیدند پشت کنکور تجربی نتیجه یک تصور اشتباه جامعه از پزشکی و درآمد و فرصت های شغلی اون هست. بلاشک درصد بسیار زیادی از پذیرفته شدگان این رشته با رتبه های عالی، هیچ تصور و شناختی از پزشکی ندارند و کورکورانه و بدون توجه وارد این رشته به امید ساخت آینده ای درخشان می شند.
> 
> صرفا جهت اطلاع عرض می کنم که هم اکنون حدود 40 تا 50 هزار پزشک عمومی فعال در حوزه پزشکی در کشور داریم (و تقریبا 20 تا 30 پزشک عمومی که یا از کشور رفته اند یا به شغل های دیگری رفته اند) و با همین تعداد پزشک میانگین درآمد پزشک عمومی در ماه حدود 7 تا 8 میلیون تومان هست (دقت کنید عرض کردم میانگین، پزشک عمومی داریم که ماهی 2 میلیون هم درآمد نداره و پزشک عمومی قدیمی و جا افتاده ای داریم که شاید ماهی بالای 15 میلیون درآمد داشته باشد). توجه کنید که حدود 5 سال قبل میانگین درآمد پزشکان عمومی حدود 13 تا 15 میلیون بوده است (و توجه کنید طی 5 سال گذشته با وجود افزایش تورم، میزان میانگین درآمد این چنین کاهش یافته است). هم اکنون حدود 55 هزار دانشجوی پزشکی فقط در داخل کشور داریم، یعنی در 7 سال آینده، میزان پزشکان عمومی کشور حدود 100 هزار نفر خواهد بود. که اگر فرض کنیم حدود 20 هزار نفر دیگر از چرخه درمان خارج شوند و فارغ التحصیلان خارج از کشور نیز وارد کشور نشوند، حدود 80 هزار پزشک فعال عمومی خواهیم داشت و این برای جمعیت ایران و کاهش رشد جمعیتی و همچنین دستمزد پایین پزشکان در مقایسه با سایر کشورها، ترسیم کننده آینده ای تاریک برای پزشکی است.
> 
> هفت سال بعد، وضعیت به شکلی خواهد شد که پزشکان عمومی، با حقوق کارمندی در محروم ترین و دورافتاده ترین نقاط کشور باهمدیگر به رقابت خواهند پرداخت.
> ...


سلام و درود
خسته نباشید متنتون جالب بود اما باز هم درون این متن بی طرف صحبت نشده و تقریبا تمایل شما و قلمتون به تخریبه تا روشنگری ، اولا گفتین درامد پزشکای عمومی کاهش یافته که خنده داره! از نظر تعرفه افزایش هم یافته ولی کم ؛ مثلا امسال تعرفه ها بین 7-12 درصد افزایش داشتن و تو تخصص حتی بیشتر ، شما قدرت پزشکا رو ببینین تا چه حد هست که امسال علاوه براینکه افزایش 2 برابری نداشتیم بلکه 10 درصد هم افزایش نیافته! بلکه کاهش هم در دانشگاه های برتر داشتیم ( برید دفترچه انتخاب رشته 98 و 97 رو مقایسه کنین دانشگاه های خوب مثل بهشتی ، بابل ، شیراز ، قزوین و... کاهش داشته اونوقت با افزایش ظرفیت دانشگاه زاهدان و کاشان و تیپ های 2و 3 دور افتاده سعی کردن جبران کنن!) ، در کل من هم ذینفع نیستم ولی مشکل اصلی جامعه و تمایل به پزشکی هممون میدونیم وضع داغون و حقوق کم سایر رشته ها هست ، درسته شما ممکنه بری بانک هم 5 تومن بگیری ولی اکثریت افراد فاقد پارتی هستن ، الان بانک رفتن و... اکثرا با پارتی میشه و سایر رشته های مهندسی هم واقعا کار کمه و حقوق ها برای تازه کار خیلی کمه ( اکثرا زیر 3.5) ، خب قبول داریم پزشکی سخته دارو و دندون سخته و جوانیتو شاید از دست بدی و... ولی امنیت شغلیش بهتره ، الان اونا که پزشک نیستن وضعشون عالیه؟ بیچاره طرف داره مهندسی ازاد میخونه و کار هم میکنه تا اموراتشو بگذرونه و تقریبا وقت انچنانی برای تفریح نداره و در ضمن مگه تو ایران اصن تفریح درست درمون داریم؟ نه جدا بگین تا ما هم بدونیم ، الان وضعیت ها بین بد و بدتره

----------


## parsa01

> «13 هفته قبل از سقوط وال استریت در سال 1929،جوزف کندی (تاجر و سرمایه گذار مشهور آمریکایی) نشسته در ایستگاه قطار نیویورک مشغول خواندن روزنامه اش بود.
> در همین حال پسرک واکسی که کفش هایش را برق می انداخت سر صحبت را باز کرد. جوزف از میان حرف هایش متوجه شد پسرک همه پس اندازش را در بازار وال استریت سرمایه گذاری کرده است.
> جوزف از این مکالمه نتیجه گرفت بازار به شدت صعودی دهه 1920 به پایان رسیده و به زودی نزولی خواهد شد!
> او استدلال کرد اگر حتی پسرک واکسی هم وارد بازار شده پس دیگر خریدار آنچنانی نمانده و در صورت نبود سیل خریداران افزایش قیمت متوقف خواهد شد تا زمانی که عده ای از دارندگان سهام تصمیم به فروش سهمشان و خروج از بازار بگیرند و این آغاز روند نزولی و سقوط ارزش سهام است. بدین ترتیب جوزف کندی از سقوط ارزش وال استریت سال 1929 در امان ماند...»
> 
> 
> از این دست موارد توی بازار اقتصاد زیاد پیش اومده از حباب داتکام دهه 1990 و تب طلا تا حباب بیتکوین که همین سال پیش منفجر شد. و اگر نخوایم راه دور بریم همین جهش قیمت دلار سال 96 که خیلی ها خونشون رو فروختن دلار 20ت خریدن که بالاتر بفروشن...
> دو مورد وجه اشتراک توی همه این موارد وجود داره :
> 1-تعداد زیادی از افراد تصور میکردند "ارزشش رو داره !" یعنی هر چقدر هم به قیمت بالایی بخرند میتونن به قیمت بالاتری بفروشن.
> ...


در جواب شما باید گفت که مقایسه بورس و یه رشته که واقعا خنده داره :Yahoo (20):  این اتفاق  و داستان از کندی فقط یه شوآف برای بزرگ کردن این شخص از سوی مجلات و حتی شرکت های خودشه ، الان با این وضع پس هر موقع جامعه رفتن به سمت یک چیز یعنی سقوط در راهه؟ شما راجع بازارهای مالی معلومه اطلاعاتتون ضعیفه وگرنه "قطعا" این پست رو به این شکل نمی نوشتی ، موفق باشین

----------


## _Nyusha_

> در جواب شما باید گفت که مقایسه بورس و یه رشته که واقعا خنده داره این اتفاق  و داستان از کندی فقط یه شوآف برای بزرگ کردن این شخص از سوی مجلات و حتی شرکت های خودشه ، الان با این وضع پس هر موقع جامعه رفتن به سمت یک چیز یعنی سقوط در راهه؟ شما راجع بازارهای مالی معلومه اطلاعاتتون ضعیفه وگرنه "قطعا" این پست رو به این شکل نمی نوشتی ، موفق باشین


یه سوال الان دندون و دارو اینا تضمین شغلی داره واسه 10 سال دیگ مطب زدن یا داروخونه زدن؟

----------


## parsa01

> یه سوال الان دندون و دارو اینا تضمین شغلی داره واسه 10 سال دیگ مطب زدن یا داروخونه زدن؟


سلام تضمین شغلی فقط تو استخدام رسمیه :Yahoo (105):  که اونم میتونن حقوقتو ندن ، اما در کل به نظرم اینده پزشکی از دندون و دارو روشن تره ، ولی همچنان رشته های تجربی حداقل تا 10-15 سال اینده وضع خوبی دارن و سرامد هستن ، به امید اینکه رشته های مهندسی و فنی هم پیشرفت کنه

----------


## bbehzad

> سلام تضمین شغلی فقط تو استخدام رسمیه که اونم میتونن حقوقتو ندن ، اما در کل به نظرم اینده پزشکی از دندون و دارو روشن تره ، ولی همچنان رشته های تجربی حداقل تا 10-15 سال اینده وضع خوبی دارن و سرامد هستن ، به امید اینکه رشته های مهندسی و فنی هم پیشرفت کنه


برید خودتون بپرسید.ولی همین الانشم خوب نیست.باید سری تو سرا در بیاری.

----------


## _Nyusha_

> سلام تضمین شغلی فقط تو استخدام رسمیه که اونم میتونن حقوقتو ندن ، اما در کل به نظرم اینده پزشکی از دندون و دارو روشن تره ، ولی همچنان رشته های تجربی حداقل تا 10-15 سال اینده وضع خوبی دارن و سرامد هستن ، به امید اینکه رشته های مهندسی و فنی هم پیشرفت کنه


خب من سال بعد قبول بشم 15 سال دیگ یه متخصص میشم که 
اگه 15 سال دیگ اشباع بشه چه کنم ببخشید البته فقط یه سواله اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## _Nyusha_

> برید خودتون بپرسید.ولی همین الانشم خوب نیست.باید سری تو سرا در بیاری.


آره دقیقا 
نمیدونم چرا خانوادم اینو نمیفهمن که عمرمو باید بزارم که برسم به ماهی 10 تومن که بچم باهاش کیف کنه نه خودم

----------


## parsa01

> خب من سال بعد قبول بشم 15 سال دیگ یه متخصص میشم که 
> اگه 15 سال دیگ اشباع بشه چه کنم ببخشید البته فقط یه سواله اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید


اولا یه سوال میپرسم اگه پزشکی و دندون اشباع بشن ( به نظرم حتی اگه 50 درصد هم افزایش ظرفیت بدن باز هم اشباع نمیشه ) بقیه رشته ها بهتر میشن؟ همین الان هم دارن جو میدن حتی راجع مهندسی ، الان واقعا اگه اهل کار باشی ودانشگاه خوب خونده باشی کار واست همیشه هست

----------


## _Nyusha_

> اولا یه سوال میپرسم اگه پزشکی و دندون اشباع بشن ( به نظرم حتی اگه 50 درصد هم افزایش ظرفیت بدن باز هم اشباع نمیشه ) بقیه رشته ها بهتر میشن؟ همین الان هم دارن جو میدن حتی راجع مهندسی ، الان واقعا اگه اهل کار باشی ودانشگاه خوب خونده باشی کار واست همیشه هست


آره پس رشته مهم نیس مهم خود ادمه

----------


## BATMAN

برید دنبال علاقه تون،چه پزشکی باشه چه شیمی محض چه دبیری...پول همه چیز نیست،متخصص در هر رشته ای میتونه پولدار بشه...زندگیتون رو برای خودتون هیجان انگیز بکنید

----------


## parsa01

> آره پس رشته مهم نیس مهم خود ادمه


رشته که مهمه ولی علاقه هم مهمه ، علاقه با راحت طلبی فرق میکنه ، شما مثلا درس نخونین و به درس اهمیت ندین و الکی بگین که نه من عاشق این رشتم پس درامدم خوب میشه ، این خبرا نیست واقعا ، در کل هر رشته درامد خیلی بالا و خیلی پایین داره ولی عموم فارغ التحصیلای اون رشته مهمن ، مثلا داروساز و پزشکا میانگین درامدشون از معلم و مهندس و .. بیشتره حقیقتا

----------


## Bahar78

اگه پزشکی اشباع شد یکی دوتا از این پزشکا رم بفرستین شهر ما،چون تنها پزشک شهرمون (عمومی)وقتی نیست منشیش دارو تجویز میکنه یه چند تا متخصصم بفرستین که مجبور نشم برا معاینه ۵۰کیلو متر برم و بیام.ممنون

----------


## Amin-jh

> در جواب شما باید گفت که مقایسه بورس و یه رشته که واقعا خنده داره این اتفاق  و داستان از کندی فقط یه شوآف برای بزرگ کردن این شخص از سوی مجلات و حتی شرکت های خودشه ، الان با این وضع پس هر موقع جامعه رفتن به سمت یک چیز یعنی سقوط در راهه؟ شما راجع بازارهای مالی معلومه اطلاعاتتون ضعیفه وگرنه "قطعا" این پست رو به این شکل نمی نوشتی ، موفق باشین


چرا خنده داره ؟ اینده رشته به میزان عرضه و تقاضا ربطی نداره ؟سرمایه غیر از عمر و استعدادمون داریم؟
این داستانو من توی کتاب رفرنس خوندم و ترجمه کردم.جوزف کندی مجله ای نداره !
کسی نتیجه گرفت که سقوط در راهه ؟ من گفتم فقط سوال میپرسم برای جواب گرفتن.
ممنون.

----------


## parsa01

> چرا خنده داره ؟ اینده رشته به میزان عرضه و تقاضا ربطی نداره ؟سرمایه غیر از عمر و استعدادمون داریم؟
> این داستانو من توی کتاب رفرنس خوندم و ترجمه کردم.جوزف کندی مجله ای نداره !
> کسی نتیجه گرفت که سقوط در راهه ؟ من گفتم فقط سوال میپرسم برای جواب گرفتن.
> ممنون.


اولا که جوزف کندی از افراد بسیار برجسته در زمینه سیاست و اقتصاده و در کارپشته بودن ایشون شکی نیست و اینکه ایشون عضو حزب دموکرات بود و درسته که اسما مجله ای نداشت ولی خیلی از تمجید و تعریف ها از ایشون سفارشی بود ، بگذریم... ببینین  رشته ای مثل پزشکی و سایر رشته های حوزه بهداشت همواره تقاضا دارن و نمیتونیم کاری کنیم که مردم مریض نشن و... حتی اگه سطح بهداشت بالا هم بره چه بسا تقاضا برای معاینه بیشتر هم بشه، ولی در کل شما داستان اول که گذاشتین و... نتیجه گیری کردین که یحتمل پزشکی سقوط در پیش داره 
 اینم گفته خودتون :   "به نظر شما شباهتی بین مواردی که ذکر شد و سرنوشت این سه رشته پرطرفدار وجود داره؟
آیا رشته های تجربی به سرنوشت رشته های مهندسی دچار میشوند؟ حتما میدونید دهه هفتاد و هشتاد رشته های مهندسی بسیار پرطرفدار بودند."

----------


## Amin-jh

> اولا که جوزف کندی از افراد بسیار برجسته در زمینه سیاست و اقتصاده و در کارپشته بودن ایشون شکی نیست و اینکه ایشون عضو حزب دموکرات بود و درسته که اسما مجله ای نداشت ولی خیلی از تمجید و تعریف ها از ایشون سفارشی بود ، بگذریم... ببینین  رشته ای مثل پزشکی و سایر رشته های حوزه بهداشت همواره تقاضا دارن و نمیتونیم کاری کنیم که مردم مریض نشن و... حتی اگه سطح بهداشت بالا هم بره چه بسا تقاضا برای معاینه بیشتر هم بشه، ولی در کل شما داستان اول که گذاشتین و... نتیجه گیری کردین که یحتمل پزشکی سقوط در پیش داره 
>  اینم گفته خودتون :   "به نظر شما شباهتی بین مواردی که ذکر شد و سرنوشت این سه رشته پرطرفدار وجود داره؟
> آیا رشته های تجربی به سرنوشت رشته های مهندسی دچار میشوند؟ حتما میدونید دهه هفتاد و هشتاد رشته های مهندسی بسیار پرطرفدار بودند."


میگم از کتاب رفرنس نویسنده معتبر اوردم اصلا اون داستان مقدمه بود چرا گیر دادین به اونجا
بله سهوا جانبدارانه بود قبل از تذکرتون اصلاح شد.
سوال اول اینبود که اینده چی میشه 
سوال دوم اینکه ایا واقعا ارزشش رو داره که علاوه بر صرف زمان و تلاش زیاد قید علاقه و استعداد ذاتی رو هم بزنیم یا نه؟

----------


## parsa01

> میگم از کتاب رفرنس نویسنده معتبر اوردم اصلا اون داستان مقدمه بود چرا گیر دادین به اونجا
> بله سهوا جانبدارانه بود قبل از تذکرتون اصلاح شد.
> سوال اول اینبود که اینده چی میشه 
> سوال دوم اینکه ایا واقعا ارزشش رو داره که علاوه بر صرف زمان و تلاش زیاد قید علاقه و استعداد ذاتی رو هم بزنیم یا نه؟


درسته ، دوست عزیز حقیقتا همونطور که تو پست های قبلی گفتم الان باند قوی ای هستن پزشکان که به قول یکی از بچه های همین انجمن حتی به فکر دانشجوها هم نیستن و میبینید که به جای اینکه ظرفیت ها رو واقعا افزایش بدن ، حتی امسال کاهش هم دادن و اومدن جاهای دور افتاده که امکان رشد پزشک کمه رو ظرفیتش رو زیاد کردن ، اما در کل اگه واقعا شما دانشجوی خوب باشین و اهل کار و پژوهش و مطالعه باشین در سه رشته وحتی فیزیوتراپی اینده خوبی دارین ولی هرچیزی بهایی داره ، در این وضع فعلی برای فرد معمولی پزشکی و رشته های خوب که شغل خوبی دارن بها و قیمتش تلاش و ممارسته ، در مورد سوال دومتون ، باید دید علاقتون واقعیه؟ یا صرفا یه دوست داشتن و راحت طلبیه؟ من خودم اینجا و تو خیلی گروپ ها و.. میشنوم که اره ، تو درس پول نیست و باید رفت تو بازار ، ولی به جد میگم بازار برای یک نفر با دست خالی هیچ خبری نیست و نهایتا 2-3 تومن درامد از طریق کار ازاد که خیلیاشون سخت تر از درس خوندن هستن گیرتون میاد ، ولی اگر واقعا علاقتون چیز دیگه هست و روشن فکرانه به این رشته علاقه دارید و تونستین اینده رو ترسیم کنین به نظرم برید سراغ همون رشته ، اما در نظر بگیرین که شما باید ازدواج کنی و همیشه جوان نیستی و....

----------


## Promise

> برید دنبال علاقه تون،چه پزشکی باشه چه شیمی محض چه دبیری...پول همه چیز نیست،متخصص در هر رشته ای میتونه پولدار بشه...زندگیتون رو برای خودتون هیجان انگیز بکنید


متاسفانه علاقه تو ایران یعنی کشک
اینجا آمریکا نیست که هر کس با توجه به علاقش بتونه به یه درآمد خوب برسه
باید رشته ای رو انتخاب کنی که پس فردا جلوی خانوادت وبچه هات شرمنده نشی برای مقدار کمی پول
میشه علاقه رو در کنار یه شغل زاینده ی پول دنبال کرد

----------


## Chemistry1

دقیقا ایول علاقه اونم اینجا

----------


## Amin-jh

> درسته ، دوست عزیز حقیقتا همونطور که تو پست های قبلی گفتم الان باند قوی ای هستن پزشکان که به قول یکی از بچه های همین انجمن حتی به فکر دانشجوها هم نیستن و میبینید که به جای اینکه ظرفیت ها رو واقعا افزایش بدن ، حتی امسال کاهش هم دادن و اومدن جاهای دور افتاده که امکان رشد پزشک کمه رو ظرفیتش رو زیاد کردن ، اما در کل اگه واقعا شما دانشجوی خوب باشین و اهل کار و پژوهش و مطالعه باشین در سه رشته وحتی فیزیوتراپی اینده خوبی دارین ولی هرچیزی بهایی داره ، در این وضع فعلی برای فرد معمولی پزشکی و رشته های خوب که شغل خوبی دارن بها و قیمتش تلاش و ممارسته ، در مورد سوال دومتون ، باید دید علاقتون واقعیه؟ یا صرفا یه دوست داشتن و راحت طلبیه؟ من خودم اینجا و تو خیلی گروپ ها و.. میشنوم که اره ، تو درس پول نیست و باید رفت تو بازار ، ولی به جد میگم بازار برای یک نفر با دست خالی هیچ خبری نیست و نهایتا 2-3 تومن درامد از طریق کار ازاد که خیلیاشون سخت تر از درس خوندن هستن گیرتون میاد ، ولی اگر واقعا علاقتون چیز دیگه هست و روشن فکرانه به این رشته علاقه دارید و تونستین اینده رو ترسیم کنین به نظرم برید سراغ همون رشته ، اما در نظر بگیرین که شما باید ازدواج کنی و همیشه جوان نیستی و....


.حتما بازار بیشتر از 2-3 تومن جا داره ولی نه بدون تجربه و تخصص با سن 20 سال واردش بشی. از سنین پایین تر بیشتر جوابه.
ممنون از نظر شما.

----------


## Parla11

*آدم علاقه هاش و تو ایران گم میکنه.*

----------


## mlt

خوبی من اینه که به چیزی علاقه ندارم
یعنی هرجا پول هست منم میرم :Yahoo (20): 


> *آدم علاقه هاش و تو ایران گم میکنه.*

----------


## Parla11

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط arash2001


خوبی من اینه که به چیزی علاقه ندارم
یعنی هرجا پول هست منم میرم


یعنی قراره اختلاسگر بشی؟

این و لابه لای دسته گلات نداشتی که اضاف شد*

----------


## Amin-jh

UP

----------


## BRUH

وقتی دیگه نمیخوای کنکور بدی برا چی انقد پیگیری با یه مشت پشت کنکوری آرزو به دل دهن به دهن میشی :/

----------


## mohamad19

> البته میخوان بازم بخونم واس پزشکی بخاطر دل خانوادم
> خودم زیاد دلم نیس


پس سعی نکن پزشکی قبول بشی چون علاقه نداری. برو دنبال علاقت. مامان من میگه برو فرهنگیان بهش گفتم نمیخام چون علاقه ندارم و پزشکی رو میخام. چون هم علاقه دارم و درآمد هم برام مهمه. شده چند سال پشت کنکور میمونم ولی پزشکی رو قبول میشم و حداقل برا خانوادم زندگیه خوبی رو درست میکنم.

----------


## _Nyusha_

> پس سعی نکن پزشکی قبول بشی چون علاقه نداری. برو دنبال علاقت. مامان من میگه برو فرهنگیان بهش گفتم نمیخام چون علاقه ندارم و پزشکی رو میخام. چون هم علاقه دارم و درآمد هم برام مهمه. شده چند سال پشت کنکور میمونم ولی پزشکی رو قبول میشم و حداقل برا خانوادم زندگیه خوبی رو درست میکنم.


موفق باشی ولی من میخونم قبول بشم تا به همه خودمو ثابت کنم اون زمان تصمیم میگیرم چه رشته ای برم

----------


## mohamad19

> موفق باشی ولی من میخونم قبول بشم تا به همه خودمو ثابت کنم اون زمان تصمیم میگیرم چه رشته ای برم


موفق باشی. نمیشناسمت ولی اگه میخای موفق بشی باید  وقتی بقیه در حال خوش گذرانی هستن تو در حال آماده شدن باشی  وقت زیادی نداری.

----------


## _Nyusha_

> موفق باشی. نمیشناسمت ولی اگه میخای موفق بشی باید  وقتی بقیه در حال خوش گذرانی هستن تو در حال آماده شدن باشی  وقت زیادی نداری.


نمیشناسی؟!!!
اوکی میدونم مرسی

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> نمیشناسی؟!!!
> اوکی میدونم مرسی


نیوشا خانوم زیادی باشدت شروع نکن:/
گاماس گاماس....
چون برا علاقتم نمیخونی زودی زده میشی

----------


## _Nyusha_

> نیوشا خانوم زیادی باشدت شروع نکن:/
> گاماس گاماس....
> چون برا علاقتم نمیخونی زودی زده میشی


باشه گفتم که میخوام برم عروسی میخوام عقب نمونم

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

> باشه گفتم که میخوام برم عروسی میخوام عقب نمونم


ماشالا سورعت :Yahoo (23):

----------


## _Nyusha_

چشمم نزنی :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

الله اکبر :Yahoo (23):

----------


## mohamad19

> نمیشناسی؟!!!
> اوکی میدونم مرسی


آره نمیشناسمت.

----------


## _Nyusha_

> آره نمیشناسمت.


باش مهم نیس

----------


## mohamad19

> باش مهم نیس


آها. قرارم نبود مهم باشه.

----------


## A.H.D

من قبلا هم تاپیک های دیگه گفتم،فقط سر پول و گفتن آقا یا خانم دکتر بقیه بهتون و علاقه محض پزشکی نرید....
متاسفانه این استعداد های کشور هستند که به خیال این که پزشکی بهشت رشته هاست وارد دانشگاه می شوند اما در آخر تبدیل میشن به یک پزشک افسرده....این حرف من نیست حرف تحقیقات گوناگونه...

----------


## mahdiyeh-1

این پزشکی و رشته تاپ یه روری مثل رشته حقوق میشه گه هر دانشگاهی داشته باشدش امااا حقوق اصلش یه ازمون 4 سال یه بار داره که انگشت شمار توش قبول میشن.سه رشته تاپ به همین دچار میشن .میشن یه رشته فراوون اما با یه ازمونی سختتتت.جون مردم 

چیزی نیست که بشه باش بازی کرد .نمیشههه مثل ریگ تو جامعه پزشک باشههه.

----------


## A.H.D

> این پزشکی و رشته تاپ یه روری مثل رشته حقوق میشه گه هر دانشگاهی داشته باشدش امااا حقوق اصلش یه ازمون 4 سال یه بار داره که انگشت شمار توش قبول میشن.سه رشته تاپ به همین دچار میشن .میشن یه رشته فراوون اما با یه ازمونی سختتتت.جون مردم 
> 
> چیزی نیست که بشه باش بازی کرد .نمیشههه مثل ریگ تو جامعه پزشک باشههه.


الان هم همینه،آزمون دستیاری هم قبولی توش سخته،پزشک عمومی زیاد داره میشه،متخصص ها خیلی کم تر

----------


## Churchill

دوستان هیچوقت قبولی و درس رو با کار اشتباه نگیرین
خیال نکنید امروز رفتین پزشکی دندان پزشکی داروسازی فرداش میشینین روی صندلی بیمارا میان پول میریزن رو سرتون حلوا حلواتون میکنن پول نباشه تف هم کف دستتون نمیندازن 
درآمد پزشک و پزشکی و دندان و...... تا جایی زیادی که انحصار توش باشه 
جایی زیاده که  کم باشه 
جایی زیاده که نباشه
ولی 
شما که نشستید 7 سال درس خوندین ایشاالله و 2 سال هم طرحش رو رفتید
یهو دیدن 28 سالتون شد دارین از بابا جونتون پول تو جیبی میگیرین شمایین و یه بازار خراب پزشکی عمومی(دارو و ...) که دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مثل شاطر نونوایی پزشکی و ... داده بیرون سرتون رو میچرخونید میبینید سالانه 1000 نفر رفتن خارج برگشتن که درآمد پزشکی و.. رو داشته باشن و ای دل غافل سالی فقط دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه  104 تا پزشکی عمومی داده بیرون به ازای هر شهرستانش بجز خود مرکز کرمانشاه که برا تخصصش هم کار نیست  که 13 شهرستان داره به ازای هر شهرستان 8 پزشک عمومی فقط تربیت کرده 102 پرستار اونم تقریباٌ هر شهرستان 8 پرستار تربیت کرده فقط برای یکسال
دوستای گل اینا فقط برای شهر تربیت شدن مناطق محروم وزارت بهداشت همش خودش تربیت کرده ازشون تعهد گرفته دیگه مناطق محروم هم نمیتونید برید (البته اگه تعهدی هم برید حقوق عادی میگیرید)
با آینده تون بازی نکنید
پذیرش تخصص پزشکی استان کرمانشاه دوره 46 همین امسال سال تحصیلی 98-99 11 دانشجوی تخصص رادیولوژی گرفته میدونید یعنی چی؟؟؟؟؟؟
10 دانشجوی داخلی 
10 دانشجوی کودکان
7 جراح عمومی
3 دانشجوی چشم پزشکی
3 دانشجوی جراحی مغز و اعصاب
10 دانشجوی زنان و زایمان
اینا فقط دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه  و فقط امسال https://iranmoshavere.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/%D8%AF%D9%81%D8%AA%D8%B1%DA%86%D9%87_%D8%A7%D9%86%  D8%AA%D8%AE%D8%A7%D8%A8_%D8%B1%D8%B4%D8%AA%D9%87_%  D8%AF%D8%B3%D8%AA%DB%8C%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8C_%D9%BE%D  8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%DB%8C.pdf
این لینک دفترچه انتخاب رشته کنکور تخصص امسال ه مال همه دانشگاه ها فقط خودتون برید ببینید
https://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/6680091/%D8%AA%D8%AD%D9%82%DB%8C%D8%B1-%D9%BE%D8%B1%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%86-%D8%AA%D9%88%D8%B3%D8%B7-%D9%88%D8%B2%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%AA-%D8%A8%D9%87%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%AA-%D8%A8%D8%A7-%D8%A7%DB%8C%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D8%B4%D8%BA%D9%84-%D8%A8%D9%87%DB%8C%D8%A7%D8%B1-%DB%8C%DA%A9%D8%B3%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%87-%D8%B7%D8%B1%D8%AD%E2%80%8C%D9%87%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%AD%D9%88%D8%B2%D9%87-%D9%BE%D8%B1%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8C-%D9%BE%D8%B2%D8%B4%DA%A9%E2%80%8C%D8%B3%D8%A7%D9%8  4%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8C-%D8%B1%D8%A7-%D8%A8%D9%87-%D8%A2%D9%86%D9%87%D8%A7-%D8%AF%DB%8C%DA%A9%D8%AA%D9%87-%D9%85%DB%8C%E2%80%8C%DA%A9%D9%86%D8%AF
https://www.yjc.ir/fa/news/6849407/%D8%AA%D8%B9%D8%B1%D9%81%D9%87%E2%80%8C%DA%AF%D8%B  0%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8C-%D8%AE%D8%AF%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%AA-%D9%BE%D8%B1%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8C-%D8%AF%D8%B1-%D8%B3%D8%A7%D9%84-%DB%B9%DB%B8-%D8%A7%D8%AC%D8%B1%D8%A7-%D9%86%D9%85%DB%8C%E2%80%8C%D8%B4%D9%88%D8%AF-%D8%A8%D9%88%D8%AF%D8%AC%D9%87%E2%80%8C%D8%A7%DB%8  C-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D8%A7%DB%8C-%D8%AC%D8%B0%D8%A8-%D9%BE%D8%B1%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B1%DB%8C%D9%85
اینم از بهشت پرستاری
دیروز هم از بهشت علوم آزمایشگاه گفتم

----------


## bbehzad

:Yahoo (9): وضع خراب هست ولی هنوز بهتر از بقیه رشته هاست خیلی جا داره .منتها درامد میلیاردی اینا سخت شده.حتی بالای 20 تومن

----------


## Churchill

اینا همش در صورتی هستش که شما بری همه امتحانا رو قبول بشی چند 10 میلیون تومن خرج کنی یه پشتیبان خوب هم داشته باشی تا 35 سالگی قشنگ ساپورت تون کنه و خرج تون رو بده برسین تازه به این بازار کار
 در ضمن شما باید از 10 سال دیگه به بعد رو در نظر بگیرین حداقل واسه بازار کار 
نه فردا 
البته فردا رو هم در نظر بگیرین شهر ما 
اطفال
زنان 
پوست
داخلی
جراح عمومی 
روانپزشکی 
تغذیه 
و بقیه رو چرخشی داره

----------


## amir.t34

> دوستان هیچوقت قبولی و درس رو با کار اشتباه نگیرین
> خیال نکنید امروز رفتین پزشکی دندان پزشکی داروسازی فرداش میشینین روی صندلی بیمارا میان پول میریزن رو سرتون حلوا حلواتون میکنن پول نباشه تف هم کف دستتون نمیندازن 
> درآمد پزشک و پزشکی و دندان و...... تا جایی زیادی که انحصار توش باشه 
> جایی زیاده که  کم باشه 
> جایی زیاده که نباشه
> ولی 
> شما که نشستید 7 سال درس خوندین ایشاالله و 2 سال هم طرحش رو رفتید
> یهو دیدن 28 سالتون شد دارین از بابا جونتون پول تو جیبی میگیرین شمایین و یه بازار خراب پزشکی عمومی(دارو و ...) که دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مثل شاطر نونوایی پزشکی و ... داده بیرون سرتون رو میچرخونید میبینید سالانه 1000 نفر رفتن خارج برگشتن که درآمد پزشکی و.. رو داشته باشن و ای دل غافل سالی فقط دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کرمانشاه  104 تا پزشکی عمومی داده بیرون به ازای هر شهرستانش بجز خود مرکز کرمانشاه که برا تخصصش هم کار نیست  که 13 شهرستان داره به ازای هر شهرستان 8 پزشک عمومی فقط تربیت کرده 102 پرستار اونم تقریباٌ هر شهرستان 8 پرستار تربیت کرده فقط برای یکسال
> دوستای گل اینا فقط برای شهر تربیت شدن مناطق محروم وزارت بهداشت همش خودش تربیت کرده ازشون تعهد گرفته دیگه مناطق محروم هم نمیتونید برید (البته اگه تعهدی هم برید حقوق عادی میگیرید)
> ...


اگه واقعا سخت به پول میرسن. پس من اشتباه میبینم آخر ماه پزشکای عزیز میرن سوئیس و اسپانیا و اتریش !
قبول کن جایگاه و درآمد پزشک خیلی بالاست
حداقل تا 20 سال دیگه

----------


## parsa01

> اینا همش در صورتی هستش که شما بری همه امتحانا رو قبول بشی چند 10 میلیون تومن خرج کنی یه پشتیبان خوب هم داشته باشی تا 35 سالگی قشنگ ساپورت تون کنه و خرج تون رو بده برسین تازه به این بازار کار
>  در ضمن شما باید از 10 سال دیگه به بعد رو در نظر بگیرین حداقل واسه بازار کار 
> نه فردا 
> البته فردا رو هم در نظر بگیرین شهر ما 
> اطفال
> زنان 
> پوست
> داخلی
> جراح عمومی 
> ...


خب بریم چه رشته ای که پول در بیاریم؟ طرف مهندسی شریف خونده و واقعا اهل کاره اول کارش به زور ماهی 2.7 میلیون بهش میدن ، تازه هزینه رفت و امد و ناهار و.. هم هست ، معلمی هم که نهایتا 3 تومن بدن ، شما نظرتون چیه؟ بریم کجا که واقعا پول باشه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Churchill

برو پزشکی بخون ایشالله 15 سال 20 سال دیگه به پول رسیدی (اگه رسیدی) تو 35 سالگی بیا به ما هم بگو

----------


## MehranWilson

> اگه واقعا سخت به پول میرسن. پس من اشتباه میبینم آخر ماه پزشکای عزیز میرن سوئیس و اسپانیا و اتریش !
> قبول کن جایگاه و درآمد پزشک خیلی بالاست
> حداقل تا 20 سال دیگه


بابا اونا که پا میشن میرن سوییس و اتریش از 10 سال پیش بارشون رو بستن نه این دکتر عمومیا

----------


## reza333

> وضع خراب هست ولی هنوز بهتر از بقیه رشته هاست خیلی جا داره .منتها درامد میلیاردی اینا سخت شده.حتی بالای 20 تومن


اگر الان درامد بالای 20 تومن سخت شده ، 7 ، 8  سال دیگه پس درامد به  4  5  تومن هم شاید نرسه. اضافه کنیم طرح جدید کودکستان بهارستان و برای افزایش کیلویی پذیرش علوم پزشکی. 

دیگه به نظر فاتحش خوندست ، ارزش این همه سختی و اظطراب و داره؟

----------

